# Saltwater Film RUINED!



## FTSHOOTER (Jul 3, 2015)

Hey guys, my girlfriend just went snorkeling and her waterproof camera case wasn't sealed properly. The camera got soaked & so did the film! I'm still shaking water out of it but thinking it's a complete lost cause... It wouldn't matter but she saw like a dozen turtles today so she is pretty upset. Anyway, I was just curious if you had any tips on salvaging the film?

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 3, 2015)

If the film is wet then it is lost. There is no salvaging it. 

I would be more worried about how the salt water is going to effect the camera.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 3, 2015)

Start researching for your next Camera to purchase.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 3, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> Start researching for your next waterproof camera case to purchase.



Fify.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 3, 2015)

Well, the film can always be used for reel-loading practice, so all is not lost.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 3, 2015)

Have the film DEVELOPED, at the very least!!!!


----------



## limr (Jul 3, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Have the film DEVELOPED, at the very least!!!!



I agree. When you hear about what Lomography devotees do to their film _on purpose_ and still get usable images, I say get the film developed and see what happens.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 14, 2015)

Salt Water Soaked Film - BIJOU BIJOUX


----------



## petrochemist (Jul 15, 2015)

Rinse the film repeatedly with distilled water. Water itself should do no damage to the film, it's the salt and other impurities that crysalise on the film (and potentially react with it) that will be the big problem. Tap water contains enough impurities to cause issues too, but if you don't have distilled water handy it will probably be an improvement on salt water - allowing a distilled water flush to be carried out later.

Salt is also very corrosive so as mentioned above the camera itself will probably suffer significantly, again flushing with pure water will give the best chance of restoring it - but a full CLA will probably be needed too.


----------



## bribrius (Jul 15, 2015)

yep, i would toss the entire thing in the dishwasher....


----------



## petrochemist (Jul 15, 2015)

bribrius said:


> yep, i would toss the entire thing in the dishwasher....


 

I have seen dishwashers recomended for treating a keyboard thats had coffee spilt on it (prior to drying in the airing cupboard) - but the water in them certainly won't be pure. They typically have salt and other things added too...


----------

